# Rearended a guy today



## Mustang Matt (Mar 26, 2019)

Was on my way to work going around 40-45 mph with plenty of space but I must have been in the zone because I reacted way too slow to traffic suddenly stopping. Just barely tapped him. No damage to me and I pushed his bumper down a bit but it didn't scuff or scratch.

While I was certainly at fault, I was quite surprised that I seemingly locked up the brakes vs anti-lock kicking in and the car sure didn't stop as quickly as I expected it to. I guess it's a big heavy vehicle and I'm more used to driving cars in the past.

I caught it all on my dashcam.


----------



## dnldcs (Sep 3, 2019)

Front assist didn't kick in?

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang Matt (Mar 26, 2019)

It started beeping about the same time I slammed the brakes. I assume it was applying the brakes as well.


----------



## vbrad26 (Oct 18, 2009)

I'd be interested in seeing that dashcam footage...just because...


----------



## Mustang Matt (Mar 26, 2019)

I'll see if I can upload it tonight. Fairly uneventful, just an idiot not responding quickly enough when road conditions change.

The video did show that the guy had damage on his bumper prior to me hitting him.


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

Mustang Matt said:


> Was on my way to work going around 40-45 mph with plenty of space but I must have been in the zone because I reacted way too slow to traffic suddenly stopping. Just barely tapped him. No damage to me and I pushed his bumper down a bit but it didn't scuff or scratch.
> 
> While I was certainly at fault, I was quite surprised that I seemingly locked up the brakes vs anti-lock kicking in and the car sure didn't stop as quickly as I expected it to. I guess it's a big heavy vehicle and I'm more used to driving cars in the past.
> 
> I caught it all on my dashcam.


i have the execuline Atlas - i went though the computer menu and set up my preferences to be extra sensitive 
so if i am being 'clueless' with my driving.. the atlas reacts quicker and sooner.. check your settings..


----------



## Mustang Matt (Mar 26, 2019)

Thanks for the tip. I will check that out. Have you had any issues with it? Even on my current setting which should be he default sometimes it kicks in when I'm parking.


----------



## vbrad26 (Oct 18, 2009)

I just wanted to see how quickly (or not) front assist kicked in.
I tripped it the other day for the first time for what I believe to be a non-event.
I was driving about 45 while coming up to an intersection and a car heading the opposite way, but making a left turn crossed in front of me, quite a bit in front of me in my opinion, yet the front assist hit the brakes hard! 
Totally unnecessary and a bit overkill.


----------



## Mustang Matt (Mar 26, 2019)

vbrad26 said:


> I just wanted to see how quickly (or not) front assist kicked in.
> I tripped it the other day for the first time for what I believe to be a non-event.
> I was driving about 45 while coming up to an intersection and a car heading the opposite way, but making a left turn crossed in front of me, quite a bit in front of me in my opinion, yet the front assist hit the brakes hard!
> Totally unnecessary and a bit overkill.


Yeah I was trying to get some software to blur out plates before I upload it. Anyone have any recommendations for windows?

I did set my warning to early yesterday but it wasn't clear if it's just making the warning go off early or if it actually applies the brakes earlier as well.


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

Mustang Matt said:


> Yeah I was trying to get some software to blur out plates before I upload it. Anyone have any recommendations for windows?
> 
> I did set my warning to early yesterday but it wasn't clear if it's just making the warning go off early or if it actually applies the brakes earlier as well.


record the video with your iPhone and a paper over your plate 
also my garage is small and tight so i actually don't mind it being sensitive but i will you my jeep is way more sensitive than the vw...i prefer the settings on the jeep...


----------



## Liza5783 (Nov 2, 2017)

*Front Assist*



vbrad26 said:


> I just wanted to see how quickly (or not) front assist kicked in.
> I tripped it the other day for the first time for what I believe to be a non-event.
> I was driving about 45 while coming up to an intersection and a car heading the opposite way, but making a left turn crossed in front of me, quite a bit in front of me in my opinion, yet the front assist hit the brakes hard!
> Totally unnecessary and a bit overkill.




It also depends on what setting he had the front assist in as you can have it set for early/medium/late


----------



## Mustang Matt (Mar 26, 2019)

https://youtu.be/R9gplowHhgE

- His brakes come on at :54 
- I seemingly accelerate from :54 to :56 if GPS speed is accurate
- I start braking and he's completely stopped at :01
- I collide at :03

Fortunately it didn't push him into the car in front of him.


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

Mustang Matt said:


> https://youtu.be/R9gplowHhgE
> 
> - His brakes come on at :54
> - I seemingly accelerate from :54 to :56 if GPS speed is accurate
> ...


wow, you loosened the guys entire back bumper... 37 MPH is 60KM/h hit. that is amazing.. 

my wife and kids were rear ended by a drunk driver at about 80 KM/h and our rear end was beaten up.. 

do you have photos of your front end? please share them..


----------



## DJMcGoven (Mar 2, 2007)

After seeing the video, I imagine the Atlas did help, even if it started braking milliseconds before you did. As they say, sh*t happens. I was in an accident where a young person lost control and came across the double yellow, and that feeling the moment you realize you're about to collide is the worst feeling you could experience driving. Glad yours was just a fender bender and no one was hurt.


----------



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

Looks like a 10-15mph hit in reality when you factor in your deceleration and the fact that he was still rolling when you tapped him.
His vehicle will need bumper replacement at least, possibly internal damage and brackets once they get into it.

Most collision avoidance systems today are mitigation and not total avoidance so while they will not prevent all accidents they are designed to reduce their severity.


----------



## Mustang Matt (Mar 26, 2019)

The GPS sampling rate is a bit too low so I suspect 37 mph was a second or two behind the actual speed at the time of collision. Minor scuff marks on my bumper. No cracked paint. I started buffing them out already.


----------



## 2018 SoCal Atlas Owner (Oct 4, 2018)

*Just Curious (ACC) . . .*



Mustang Matt said:


> Was on my way to work going around 40-45 mph with plenty of space but I must have been in the zone because I reacted way too slow to traffic suddenly stopping. Just barely tapped him. No damage to me and I pushed his bumper down a bit but it didn't scuff or scratch.
> 
> While I was certainly at fault, I was quite surprised that I seemingly locked up the brakes vs anti-lock kicking in and the car sure didn't stop as quickly as I expected it to. I guess it's a big heavy vehicle and I'm more used to driving cars in the past.
> 
> I caught it all on my dashcam.


Just curious if you were using *A*daptive *C*ruise *C*ontrol at the time of the accident?


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

2018 SoCal Atlas Owner said:


> Just curious if you were using *A*daptive *C*ruise *C*ontrol at the time of the accident?


Just an off topic suggestion, turn off the speed within your dashcam. 
Insurance companies won't cover costs, if they see that you were 1mph over the speed limit. (Even it is 100% the others fault) (This is not related to the rear end in this video)


----------



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

rocknfreak said:


> Just an off topic suggestion, turn off the speed within your dashcam.
> Insurance companies won't cover costs, if they see that you were 1mph over the speed limit. (Even it is 100% the others fault) (This is not related to the rear end in this video)


I work for an insurance company and that is 100% not true. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

Justin7983 said:


> I work for an insurance company and that is 100% not true.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 exactly - the worst case is they don't renew you or increase your rates for 4 years as punishment.


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

Justin7983 said:


> I work for an insurance company and that is 100% not true.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't find it right now, but it is 100% legit. Maybe not the insurance company where you work at, but everybody else does. Why would I cover somebody, that is speeding and got in an accident? 

Anyway, you can disable the speed showing in the video. It doesn't hurt, and why do you have it showing? What are the benefits of having the speed displayed? I have mine disabled.


----------



## Mustang Matt (Mar 26, 2019)

2018 SoCal Atlas Owner said:


> Just curious if you were using *A*daptive *C*ruise *C*ontrol at the time of the accident?


No I wasn't. It probably would have saved me since it would have slowed down long before I did.


----------



## Justin7983 (Nov 18, 2008)

rocknfreak said:


> I can't find it right now, but it is 100% legit. Maybe not the insurance company where you work at, but everybody else does. Why would I cover somebody, that is speeding and got in an accident?
> 
> Anyway, you can disable the speed showing in the video. It doesn't hurt, and why do you have it showing? What are the benefits of having the speed displayed? I have mine disabled.


Nobody does. I’ve worked for multiple companies and have never seen a policy written to deny coverage (especially 1st party coverage) for speeding so I’d be interested so see where that’s coming from. I’ve been in the insurance business 20+ years and have never heard such a thing, at least in the US (not sure where you’re from). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang Matt (Mar 26, 2019)

How much will this raise my rates? I've got no previous accidents.


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

Mustang Matt said:


> How much will this raise my rates? I've got no previous accidents.


It depends on your driving history. Most insurance companies have "accident forgiveness".

What Is Accident Forgiveness?
Accident forgiveness is a feature of an auto insurance policy that protects your driving record from being affected by the insurance company's rating system for an at-fault accident, thus preventing your insurance premium from going up because of an at-fault accident. Not every at-fault accident is going to be forgiven by an insurance company. This usually only applies to your first at-fault accident and then only if your driving record is otherwise clean.

Every auto insurance carrier has its own policy and procedure for accident forgiveness. You can always inquire if you qualify for accident forgiveness, and it is ultimately up to the insurance company. Some companies automatically offer accident forgiveness while others allow you to purchase it as an endorsement to your auto policy. You should remember that even though the insurance company does not consider the accident in the price of your insurance, the accident is still on your driving record.


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

Mustang Matt said:


> How much will this raise my rates? I've got no previous accidents.


depends on the insurance company for first accident should be nothing.. then 10% each time after
first free
second 10%
third 20%
fourth buy a subway pass lol


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

This past weekend I was using ACC on the freeway and things started to come to a crawl, stop and go basically. 

The car ahead of me started to accelerate away as my car started to accelerate. Just then the car in front stepped on the brakes and if I wasn't paying attention I think my car would have rear ended the car in front. It didn't seem like my car was stepping on the brakes but rather still accelerating. Kind of scared me.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

No change for my insurance after 1st crash but it really went up after I rolled a year or two later.


----------

